# Talk about bad taste.....eeeckk



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Saw this browsing through ebay... could you make a new Altima look any worse ???... damn thats fugly


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33646&item=2448305597


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah, that's pretty ugly. Octane makes a kit too that is horrible too. But rice lovers out there will buy these


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What the hell is that? An Evo-Altima... ghey :thumbdwn:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I also agree. Not feeling that AT ALL.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

They've been trying to sell that thing on Ebay for 
months now. No takers???
Can't say that I blame them...
Not my style either. Besides, it's probably
heavier than the aluminum hood anyways...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i saw a smoke 3.5se at a recent aftermarket show with that hood and a body kit, didnt look as bad in person, not my style though


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

:loser:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's part of the Erebuni bodykit. The fenders look ok IMO.


----------

